# Granja avícola automatizada



## omarinho6 (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola me llamo Omar y estudio un Fp supirior de Sitemas de Regualción y Control Automáticos, estoy desarrollando el proytecto de final de curso y mi tema son las granjas avícolas automatizadas(Cría de pollos de engorde).
Ojalá me podais hechar una mano con este temas porque ando bastante perdido, busco información sobre procesos de alimentación, temperatura y ventilación!!
gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2011)

omarinho6 dijo:


> .....busco información sobre procesos de alimentación, temperatura y ventilación!!.......



¿ Y esos datos no te los debe dar un veterinario  ?


----------



## omarinho6 (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola.. bueno no creo que un veterinario, sepa automatizar el nivel de agua de los bebederos, el pienso de los comederos y mucho menos ciclos de ventilación y temperatura..


----------



## tatajara (Ene 31, 2011)

por que mejor no te recorres un buen criadero de pollos y alli haces todas tus consultas

saludos


----------



## Dano (Ene 31, 2011)

Y por que mejor no investigas sobre la marca "Chore-Time", google es tu amigo.

Hace un tiempo instalé un equipo para cerdos, tambien hacen equipos para vacas, pollos.

Igual esa información que pretendes es complicada a menos que vayas a ver un equipo en funcionamiento y tu obtener los datos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2011)

omarinho6 dijo:


> Hola.. bueno no creo que un veterinario, sepa automatizar el nivel de agua de los bebederos, el pienso de los comederos y mucho menos ciclos de ventilación y temperatura..



Vos consultaste esto:



omarinho6 dijo:


> ....Ojalá me podais hechar una mano con este temas porque ando bastante perdido, busco información sobre *procesos de alimentación, temperatura y ventilación*!!
> gracias!!



Y ese es tema de un veterinario.

¿ Alguna ves viste un criadero de aves ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Mira muchacho, lo que te dijo Fogonazo es tal cual, si aún asi decidieras criar pollos, primero tenes que preguntar a los que saben sobre una cierta cantidad de cosas, y un veternianrio te puede dar los datos de temperatura máx minima para ese tipo de animal, cantidad de comida y tipo ya que varia en al menos tres tipos diferente al igual que las cantidadades, lo mismo con la cantidad de agua, a partir de alli y tras recurrir a alguien que tenga experiencia también en la cria de etos animales asi no sea automatizada vas a obtener datos con los cuales completar los anteriores, y con ellos optimitzas los parámetros necesarios.
Un electrónico común si bien sabe de todo, no es absoluto ya que el universo de cosas para saber es muy amplio y depende en que se ha especializado cada uno.
Gente que ha trabajado en forma reiterativa obvio tendra información, pero ese es el trabajo recoger la información para luego analizarla.
Si en el foro alguien tiene experiencia basta en el tema tal vez te pueda ayudar siempre y cuando desee hacerlo, Dano que ha echo algunas cosas te ha dado algunas orientaciones


----------

